

Why are the Beatles albums cheaper on Amazon than on iTunes? - AndrewDucker
http://andrewducker.livejournal.com/2238833.html

======
KC8ZKF
"iTunes LP" includes extras, and always cost more on the iTunes store. I don't
know why standard versions are not available.

------
thasmin
The short answer is almost certainly that the record label has placed
significant restrictions on the price.

It's not just Beatles albums. Lots of albums are cheaper to buy used on Amazon
than MP3s on Amazon. It's an imperfect marketplace. A few record labels
control the supply of MP3s and Amazon places little control on used album
sales. Also, MP3s are a better product for people who want MP3s. They have
instant delivery, no need to rip the CD, and physical storage requirements.
The advantages of a CD are resale value and collectability and better archival
capability, but I don't think most people care to store FLACs.

------
Quarrelsome
Probably because the old boy distribution networks still hold power and can
get discounts even though they make no sense (physical distribution costs).
When Statcraft II was released it was at least £10 20 euro or $20 dollars MORE
EXPENSIVE to download then it was to buy retail.

------
piers
Not the most helpful answer in the world, but I've generally found Amazon to
be cheaper than iTunes, so I don't think that this is really anything new.

